# Monarch Gold Corp – MQR.TO



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I am very bullish on Monarch if gold stays at around $1,500 or higher. Below is a link to an interesting interview with the CEO of Monarch. According to the CEO (6.50 min in the interview), the two mills Monarch currently owns are worth the same as the current market cap of Monarch - $60 million. 

15th November 2019
SWISS MINING INSTITUTE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsNH52L_to8 

Company presentation
http://monarquesgoldfiles.com/documents/files/Corporate-Presentation-PDF-EN.pdf 

Slide 2

Main focus: Wasamac gold project
Ø Positive feasibility study (December 3, 2018)
Ø High return: $522M NPV and 23.6% IRR (all pre-tax)
Ø Solid output: 142,000 oz/year over 11 years
Ø Low cost: US$550/oz production cash costs
Ø Based on US$1,300 gold price

Continuous value creation
Ø Acquisition of the Fayolle high-grade gold deposit
Ø Holds 10.2% stake in Unigold (TSXV: UGD)
Ø Drilling ongoing on McKenzie Break
Ø Monetization of non-core assets and royalties

Solid financial position and financial partners
Ø Cash and short-term investments: $8.7M
Ø Strong asset base with two working mills and six advanced stage
gold projects
Ø Major partners include Alamos Gold, Hecla Mining, Rob McEwen,
Greg Chamandy, Agnico Eagle Mines and several Quebec funds

Attractive valuation
Ø Enterprise value of $16/oz vs peer average of $54/oz
Ø Market capitalization of ~$55 million


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're interested in high risk gold miners, I don't see why you'd want this horribly performing penny stock when there are better established ones with far superior performance.


*Miner**3 y CAGR**Market cap*MQR-8.8%$58 millionKL107%$12 billionWDO69%$1 billion

I own some KL and am also considering WDO.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The vast majority of these early stage miners only enrich the promoters. By the time, if and when they ever go into production, they will have re-invented themselves multiple times over.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Below is a link to an interview with David Erfle, editor of the Junior Miner Junky newsletter (cool newsletter name . According to him Monarch could be a 10-Bagger (interview at around 18:40). I would not go that far but I do share his view on the upside potential of Monarch.

David Erfle Focuses on Developer Optionality Plays for 10-Baggers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3oNC-LqwFM


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

when constabulatory duty's to be done
to be done
a policeman's lot is not a happy one
happy one
a pumpster's lot is not
a happy
one


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

you wouldn't call it a gold rush but there are signs of life in the sector

frank giustra is trying to build another goldcorp


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

I agree with Prex, because junior miner stocks are easier to afford and can be great potential on the long term. I personally invest in Anaconda mining which may seem like low potential yet could very well be a great deal if gold stays that high. 

They're actually working to enhance their Goldboro mine. Sometimes, it is my humble belief, that buying local and small is better than going big and global. 







this is from a CBC article on said mine next to which they intend to place a processing plant. 

https://www.anacondamining.com/2019...source-Estimate-for-the-Goldboro-Gold-Project


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Monarch Gold Intersects 26.78 g/t Au Over 2.10 Metres at McKenzie Break, Including 56.51 g/t Au Over 0.5 Metres
News provided by
Monarch Gold Corporation
Jan 08, 2020, 08:15 ET
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ng-56-51-gt-au-over-0-5-metres-300983393.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

The company has uploaded a new Company Presentation
January 2020
http://monarquesgoldfiles.com/documents/files/Corporate-Presentation-PDF-EN.pdf

The two mills Monarch owns are valued at over $50 million (see slide 3 on the value of the two mills).
This equals the current market cap of Monarch. Only a matter of time imo until this one moves higher...


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*Monarch Gold is one of the most intriguing stocks in the gold sector imo. Monarch has 2 functional mills (2,300 tpd) which are valued at over $50 million. The current market cap of Monarch is ~ $50 million.*

With the current price of gold of $1650 *Monarch’s flagship project Wasamac has a pre-tax NPV of $1 billion.* Monarch started a 2-year permitting process in December 2019. Wasamac has projected 142,000 ounces/year over 11 years. US$630/oz all-in-sustaining costs. CAPEX of $464 million which can potentially be reduced by $230 million for mill and tailings facility if they decide for custom milling as Wasamac is right next to a railway system. *Wasamac has exploration potential in all directions.* Monarch’s land portfolio is in a top jurisdiction.

Near term production opportunities are in particular the *Beaufor Mine* and *Fayolle*:

*The Beaufor Mine has one year mine life left* (Measured Resources 16,100 ounces). Mine is on care and maintenance. Monarch is currently seeking partnership to increase reserves and restart mine within a 12- to 18-month timeline. According to previous communication from the company there is the *potential for ~714,000 new ounces with a $4M to $6M drilling program.*
*Fayolle is a potential near term cash windfall.* 6 gram open pitable 75,000 ounces and Monarch’s mill right next to it. According to previous communication from the company Fayolle could bring easily $50-$60 million in profit in a year and a half. The launch of the permitting process is expected in spring this year and permits delivery in 2021. *A prefeasibility study is targeted for Q2 2020.* 
As at December 31, 2019, the Corporation had $5.1 million in cash, $3.6 million in short-term investments and 500 ounces of gold in inventory.

*Multibagger potential imo*


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> If you're interested in high risk gold miners, I don't see why you'd want this horribly performing penny stock when there are better established ones with far superior performance.


And MQR is still performing poorly!

Over the last 4 months, MQR is up about 5% whereas gold bullion (see CGL.C) is up 21%
Over the last year, MQR is _down 4%_ while gold bullion CGL.C is up 38%

What kind of loser mining stock is this? Gold goes up 38% and the miner is down! At the same time, XGD is up 88%.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice news today. Monarch published results from hole 1 of 7 from the Fayolle property. Fayolle is a potential near term cash windfall for the company as mentioned above. 

*Monarch Gold Intersects 3.33 G/T Au Over 109 Metres (358 Ft) At Its Fayolle Gold Project*
April 30, 2020

Hole FA-19-121 (first of seven holes) returned *3.33 g/t Au over 109.0 metres (358 ft)*, including 10.27 g/t Au over 7.0 metres, 9.14 g/t Au over 6.0 metres, 7.68 g/t Au over 5.0 metres, 7.50 g/t Au over 8.0 metres, and 6.80 g/t Au over 4.9 metres.
The lower portion of the interval assayed *3.33 g/t Au over 32.9 metres immediately below the current planned constrained pit outline* and could potentially increase the in-pit gold resource.






Monarch Gold Intersects 3.33 G/T Au Over 109 Metres (358 Ft) At Its Fayolle Gold Project


Monarques Gold - To be the leading explorer and developer of gold properties in the Val D’Or / Abitibi Camp.




www.monarquesgold.com


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I think that today's deal with CDPG (Caisse de dépôt et placement du Québec) is great for Monarch. According to previous presentations from the CEO there is the *potential for ~714,000 new ounces with a $4M to $6M drilling program at the Beaufor Mine. *

*CDPQ Invests $5 Million In Monarch Gold To Support The Potential Re-Opening Of The Beaufor Mine*
May 7, 2020

The Corporation will undertake an extensive 42,500-metre drilling program on Beaufor.
Monarch will incorporate artificial intelligence technologies to optimize target selection for its next drilling program using advanced analytics.
*The ultimate goal is to restart gold production at the Beaufor mine within 12 to 18 months to take advantage of the bullish gold market.*
Montréal, Quebec, Canada, May 7, 2020 – MONARCH GOLD CORPORATION (“Monarch” or the “Corporation”) (TSX: MQR) (OTCMKTS: MRQRF) (FRANKFURT: MR7) *announces that it has signed an agreement with Caisse de dépôt et placement du Québec (“CDPQ”) to sell a 3% net smelter return royalty on gold production at the Beaufor mine (the “NSR”) for $5 million. * 






CDPQ Invests $5 Million In Monarch Gold To Support The Potential Re-Opening Of The Beaufor Mine


Monarques Gold - To be the leading explorer and developer of gold properties in the Val D’Or / Abitibi Camp.




www.monarquesgold.com


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

A very informative interview with the CEO 18 June 2020. The share price will continue to move up imo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273660816080826369


----------



## baker3232$ (Mar 13, 2018)

Pump away.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

This will be my strategy for the coming months in view of my investment in Monarch:

*“be right and sit tight”* 

Still Only Early Days of Junior Gold Bull But Generalist Investors Are Returning says David Erfle
30 June 2020


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

This one is doing pretty great. Monarch's flagship project Wasamac is top notch.

*Wasamac dans le top 4 mondial des projets aurifères les plus prometteurs*
Le navire amiral de Monarques devance plus de 3500 projets à travers la planète
17 juillet 2020

https://www.lecitoyenrouynlasarre.c...al-des-projets-auriferes-les-plus-prometteurs


----------

